# Italy and Japan at War?



## comiso90 (Apr 23, 2008)

_Although Italy and Japan negotiated the resumption of their respective diplomatic ties after 1951, and later signed several bilateral agreements and treaties, a formal peace treaty between the two nations was never sealed, and thus they have remained theoretically at war with each other up to the present time._

Upon suggestion from Alberto Tarchiani, and anti-fascist journalist and activist appointed as Ambassador to Washington by the cabinet of Badoglio, which acted as provisional head of the Italian government pending the occupation of the country by the Allied forces, Italy issued a formal declaration of war to Japan on July 14, 1945[7]. The purpose of this act, which brought no military follow-up, was mainly to persuade the Allies that the new government of Italy deserved to be invited to the San Francisco Peace Conference, as a reward for its co-belligerence. However, the British Prime Minister Churchill and John Foster Dulles were resolutely against the idea, and so Italy's new government was left out in the cold.

Military history of Italy during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 23, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## timshatz (Apr 23, 2008)

Have to tell my inlaws about this, will give them something to talk about for a while.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I be d*mn...!  Reminds of that Japanese soldier that they found on one of the islands, after 20 or so years, who thought that it still was a war going on.....


----------



## HealzDevo (May 1, 2008)

I suppose that means that an Italian could claim legal immunity on the basis of being at war with Japan for shooting one perhaps? Being silly I know but still that's crazy...


----------

